# 85AH oder 115AH für Minn Kota Traxxis 45?



## Mozartkugel (5. November 2012)

Hallo,

bin mir unschlüssig welche Batterie ich nehmen soll, denn die 115AH Batterie wiegt rund 8kg mehr! 

Im Extremfall möchte ich schon den ganzen Tag unterwegs sein 10-12 Stunden, deshalb sollte die Batterie mindestens einen Tag lang durchhalten, so dass ich die Batterie über Nacht wieder aufladen kann und am nächsten Tag evtl. wieder nutzen könnte. Angehängt bzw. verwendet wird noch ein Echolot und die Elektropumpe für den Auf- und Abbau.

Was mein Ihr, reicht eine 85AH aus? Leider habe ich dafür überhaupt kein Gefühl. 

Gruß


----------



## -Matze- (5. November 2012)

*AW: 85AH oder 115AH für Minn Kota Traxxis 45?*

dann nimm lieber 115 AH. Habe denselben Motor und brauche am Tag knapp die 100AH Batterie...da du noch zusätzlich ein echolot hast-->115AH

nur ob die Batterie am nächsten Tag wieder voll aufgeladen ist kann ich dir nicht sagen....das dauert auch immer ganz schön lange.


----------



## antonio (5. November 2012)

*AW: 85AH oder 115AH für Minn Kota Traxxis 45?*

den ganzen tag unterwegs sein oder fahren?
zieh ca ein drittel der kapazität ab, teile diesen wert durch die ampere(stromaufnahme) deiner verbraucher und du hast deine fahrzeit.

antonio


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. November 2012)

*AW: 85AH oder 115AH für Minn Kota Traxxis 45?*

Auf jeden Fall die 115er... Ich hatte eine 65er und die ist mit einem 55er MK nach ca. 5h am Ende


----------



## carpforce1 (5. November 2012)

*AW: 85AH oder 115AH für Minn Kota Traxxis 45?*

Aufjedenfall 115 AH.

Ich hab eine 115 AH an meinem Rhino 54 bin damit einen Tag unterwegs.
Keine Dauerfahrt sondern Spots anfahren und korrigieren.
Mit meinem CETEK MXS 7.0 habe ich eine Aufladezeit die bei etwa 10 - 12 Std liegt.

Echolot läuft bei mir über eine extra Batterie.


----------



## Mozartkugel (5. November 2012)

*AW: 85AH oder 115AH für Minn Kota Traxxis 45?*



antonio schrieb:


> den ganzen tag unterwegs sein oder fahren?



schleppen aber auch nur Spots anfahren und die Position gegen die Strömung halten z.B. beim Vertikalangeln... jeweils 1/3 des Tages so ungefähr.


----------



## gründler (5. November 2012)

*AW: 85AH oder 115AH für Minn Kota Traxxis 45?*

Moin

Wind und Wellen Strömung...etc.ist ein gutes Stichwort.

Bei Badewanne fährst du mit der 115er 6Std. bei Bft 3-4 hält sie nur noch 2,5 Std.

Sprich man kann nicht genau sagen wie lange eine batterie hält,das hängt auch vom Wetter ab.

Ich habe ne 200Ah Gel,und die hält mal mehr mal weniger ganz nach Wind Strömung...usw.

Bedenke auch du darfst ne batterie nicht tiefenentladen,sonst geht sie auf dauer kaputt und Sulfatiert.

Die meisten leute die ich kenne haben z.t 2-4 batterien an board,um genug reserve zu haben.




lg #h


----------



## antonio (5. November 2012)

*AW: 85AH oder 115AH für Minn Kota Traxxis 45?*

gründler wenn du die gleiche fahrstufe wählst, ist das wetter egal.
also wetterabhängig nur wenn bei gegenwind als beispiel mehr "gas" gegeben wird.
was auch nicht unwichtig ist, je kälter es wird desto geringer auch die kapazität.

antonio


----------



## Mozartkugel (5. November 2012)

*AW: 85AH oder 115AH für Minn Kota Traxxis 45?*

Ok, dann nehme ich auf jeden Fall die 115AH. Hatte gehofft, ein wenig an kg einsparen zu können.


----------



## smithie (5. November 2012)

*AW: 85AH oder 115AH für Minn Kota Traxxis 45?*



gründler schrieb:


> Bedenke auch du darfst ne batterie nicht tiefenentladen,sonst geht sie auf dauer kaputt und Sulfatiert.
> 
> Die meisten leute die ich kenne haben z.t 2-4 batterien an board,um genug reserve zu haben.


Jepp, das ist wirklich wichtig, keine Tiefenentladung, außer Du willst laufend neue Batterien kaufen.
Es gibt gewisse Unterschiede bei den Batterietypen, wie tief Du die entladen darfst.

Ich für mich (Maxxum 55T) habe mir 2 80er Batterien (Blei/Säure) gekauft und mit einem Überbrückungskabel zusammengeschlossen für den laufenden Betrieb.
Damit hast du die doppelte Kapazität und vermeidest eine Tiefenentladung.


----------



## Mozartkugel (5. November 2012)

*AW: 85AH oder 115AH für Minn Kota Traxxis 45?*

AGM Batterie wollte ich mir kaufen.


----------



## gründler (5. November 2012)

*AW: 85AH oder 115AH für Minn Kota Traxxis 45?*



antonio schrieb:


> gründler wenn du die gleiche fahrstufe wählst, ist das wetter egal.
> also wetterabhängig nur wenn bei gegenwind als beispiel mehr "gas" gegeben wird.
> was auch nicht unwichtig ist, je kälter es wird desto geringer auch die kapazität.
> 
> antonio


 
Jo aber dadurch fährt man mehr,bezw.muss öfter Gegensteuern/Umsetzen...etc.

Ich kann dir nur aus erfahrungen erzählen,wenn ich Wind habe hält auch die batterie weniger,man braucht ja auch mehr kraft um gegen Wellen und co.anzukommen,bei Badewanne wird weniger kraft gebraucht als bei Wind.

Und das Problem haben auch meine Stegnachbarn,darum haben viele mehrere batterien im Boot.

Am längsten hält ne Gel,AGM und co.hab ich alle ausgetauscht gegen Gel,insgesamt habe ich 4 Gelbatterien.



#h


----------



## antonio (5. November 2012)

*AW: 85AH oder 115AH für Minn Kota Traxxis 45?*

das ist richtig nur bei gleicher fahrstufe "entnimmt" der motor der batterie immer die gleiche amperezahl, die zeit bleibt also gleich, die zurückgelegte strecke wird kürzer, oder man gibt mehr "gas"( mehr ampereentnahme) und die zeit wird kürzer.

antonio


----------



## gründler (5. November 2012)

*AW: 85AH oder 115AH für Minn Kota Traxxis 45?*



antonio schrieb:


> das ist richtig nur bei gleicher fahrstufe "entnimmt" der motor der batterie immer die gleiche amperezahl, die zeit bleibt also gleich, die zurückgelegte strecke wird kürzer, oder man gibt mehr "gas"( mehr ampereentnahme) und die zeit wird kürzer.
> 
> antonio


 
Genau das meine ich damit,kommen noch etwas höhere Wellen kann es sogar sein das man bei jeder Welle ein Stück zurückgeworfen wird,oder es nicht schafft gegen an zu kommen.

Habe Boote gesehen die standen voll in der Welle und kamen nicht raus (E-Motor),haben dann umgedreht und sind nach hause gefahren.

Auch die Bootsform spielt ne rolle,Verdränger Gleiter...etc.alles sachen die dazu beitragen,wie weit man kommt mit zb. 100Ah.

Wie gesagt kann dir nur aus den letzten 25 Jahren erfahrung erzählen.Am anfang gab es noch keine MK's sondern E Motoren von Quelle oder Ottoversand mit An/Aus Schalter ^^ 

#h


----------



## simmi321 (9. November 2012)

*AW: 85AH oder 115AH für Minn Kota Traxxis 45?*

Also ich benutze eine 100 ah und als Ersatz habe ich immer noch Ne 45 ah dabei ist zwar gewicht aber sicher ist sicher wenn die 100er anfängt schlapp zu machen geht bei Motor vollast mein echolot aus dann klemm ich um und weiß das ich wohl bald nach hause muss. 
Gruß Simon


----------



## nichtsfaenger (10. November 2012)

*AW: 85AH oder 115AH für Minn Kota Traxxis 45?*

Hallo
Ich habe den Minn Kota Maxxum 40. Ich habe 2 namhafte Gelbatterien von 85ah.Mein Boot wiegt leer ca.150kg. Mit allen Klamotten und Personen bis zu 450kg. Es hat eine Länge von 4,40m und eine Breite von 1,75m. Bei normaler Schleppgeschwindigkeit von ca.3Km/h reicht ein Gelbatterie ca.5-7Std. je nach Wind und Gasgeben. Wenn ich viel Hotspots suche zum Vertikalfischen und Dropshot, fahre ich mit einer Batterie den ganzen Tag.Ich hatte mal eine 140ah Gelbatterie,aber sie war mir viel zu schwer.Die bekam ich alleine nicht hinten in das Staufach rein.
Ich gebe Dir nur einen Tipp. Besorge Dir richtige Gelbatterien. Keine No Name Artikel. Auch ein vernüftiges Ladegerät und Du hast lange Ruhe, bevor Du eine Neue Batterie kaufen mußt. Meine Batterien sind von der Firma Exide und sind jetzt 9Jahre alt. Aber immer noch tadellos.
Gruß Mike


----------



## sven123 (10. November 2012)

*AW: 85AH oder 115AH für Minn Kota Traxxis 45?*

Hallo,
wir nutzen diese und sind supper zufrieden.
http://www.bleiakku.info/AGM-Batter...5-12V-75Ah-AGM-Spiralcell-Zyklentyp--507.html

Gruß Sven


----------

